# Soviet Bombers of the Second World War



## Vahe Demirjian (Feb 10, 2020)

A new book on Soviet bomber aircraft of World War 2 is available at Aamazon.com titled _Soviet Bombers of the Second World War_ (if you're interested). It contains info about WW2 bomber aircraft developed in the USSR, but also contains info about WW2-era Soviet bomber doctrine and the organization of WW2 Soviet bomber squadrons. While the Pe-8, Pe-2, Tu-2, Il-2, Il-4, and SB are well known among amateur experts on pre-1945 Soviet aviation, the DB-240, Yak-2/4, Su-2, Ar-2, and Yer-2 are less well known.


----------

